

How to Talk to People About Complementary and Alternative Medicine - tokenadult
http://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/how-to-talk-to-people-about-cam/

======
KiwiCoder
All very well, though without a suitable social context it is difficult to
attempt the Socratic method (or any other method that leads to critical
thinking) without appearing patronizing or condescending.

